# Behind Enemy Lines.



## v2 (Sep 22, 2015)

For years, American soldiers had heard about the courageous fight the Polish underground was waging against Nazi invaders in their native land. The stories became legend. But the fact that a highly organized Polish army battled daily at the back of the Wehrmacht never really crystallized, never came alive for U.S. soldiers, until the following story emerged in The Saturday Evening Post. Read more:

Saved By the Polish Underground

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2015)

Good story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pbehn (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought it was well known how the Poles fought at home and abroad, certainly no secret where I live.


----------

